# Freddie King - Big Legged Woman



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

For those of you who like Freddie King, I put up a Freddie King guitar lesson on my site. It's the awesome tune "Big Legged Woman". 

Check it out and let me know what you think.

/R


----------



## Lou Cipher (Oct 2, 2007)

dolphinstreet said:


> For those of you who like Freddie King, I put up a Freddie King guitar lesson on my site. It's the awesome tune "Big Legged Woman".
> 
> Check it out and let me know what you think.
> 
> /R


really nice site. ever better guitar lesson. LOVE IT!:banana:

Louie
PS Altought this one's a no-brainer to figure out, I would love to see the picking side as well for more complicated lessons. :-D


----------

